

Waveboard Puts Google Wave iPhone Application Up For Sale - manish
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/11/04/waveboard-puts-google-wave-iphone-application-up-for-sale/

======
tumult
WTF? Talk about a totally obvious paid blog entry... that "iPhone app" is just
a Safari wrapper around the Google Wave web client URL. The author of the
stealth ad even tries to defend it. Pathetic

